# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  10 интересных фактов о планете Земля

## Irina

1. Гравитация распределяется по поверхности Земли неравномерно
Оказывается, в некоторых местах вы можете почувствовать себя тяжелее, чем в других. Область низкой гравитации наблюдается возле берегов Индии, а относительно высокая гравитация – в южной части Тихого океана. Причина этого неизвестна, так как существующие поверхностные образования не являются доминирующими. Спутники-близнецы NASA под названием GRACE, запущенные в марте 2002 г., производят подробные измерения гравитационного поля Земли, что позволит совершить новые открытия в области гравитации и экологической системы планеты.
2. Атмосфера «улетучивается»
Благодаря тепловой энергии, скорость некоторых молекул, находящихся на внешней границе атмосферы Земли, увеличивается настолько, что они выходят за пределы зоны действия ее гравитации. В результате происходит медленный, но равномерный отток атмосферы в космос. Из-за того, что летучий водород имеет более низкую молекулярную массу, его молекулы легче развивают необходимую скорость, и «утекают» в космос быстрее. Поэтому в настоящее время атмосфера Земли не уменьшается, а окисляется, влияя на химическую природу жизни, сформировавшейся на планете. К тому же, атмосфера, насыщенная кислородом, сохраняет уцелевший водород, заключая его в молекулы воды.

3. Земля замедляется
Как следствие изменений гравитационных сил, вызванных воздействием луны, Солнца и других планет солнечной системы, смещений материи в различных частях планет и иных влияний, скорость вращения Земли вокруг своей оси различается по времени. В последнее время день сократился на сотые доли секунды, указывая на то, что угловая скорость планеты возросла. Факторы, вызывающие это возрастание, не установлены. По данным о вращении Земли видны колебания в различных временных масштабах. Крупнейшие из них наблюдаются в сезонном масштабе: Земля замедляется в январе и феврале.
4. Радиационный пояс Ванн Аллена
Радиационный пояс Ван Аллена представляет собой тор, состоящий из энергетически заряженных частиц (плазмы), огибающий планету, и удерживаемый ее магнитным полем. Космонавты корабля Аполлон, летавшие на Луну, провели в этом поясе совсем немного времени, но, вероятно, риск заболевания раком у них слегка повысился. Сотрудники NASA сообщили, что специально запланировали запуск Аполлона и рассчитали переходные орбиты таким образом, чтобы обойти край пояса над экватором и свести влияние радиации к минимуму. Кроме этого, из-за проводимых в космосе ядерных испытаний, появились искусственные радиационные пояса. «Starfish Prime» - ядерное испытание, проведенное на большой высоте, создало искусственный радиационный пояс, который повредил и уничтожил около трети всех спутников, находившихся на околоземной орбите, за раз.
5. Луна отдаляется от Земли
Фактор, влияющий на приливы и отливы, сохранение энергии и кинетический момент. Измерения, проводившиеся вот уже на протяжении 25 лет, четко показывают, что орбита Луны увеличивается, и она отдаляется от Земли. В целом, это происходит со скоростью 4 см. в год. Однако, астрономы предсказывают, что когда Солнце вступит в фазу красного гиганта – приблизительно через 5 млрд. лет – и Земля, и Луна, попав под влияние его увеличившейся атмосферы, сблизятся снова. В этот период Луна подойдет к Земле так близко, как никогда – она будет находиться на высоте 18470 км. над нашей планетой в точке, получившей название «предел Роше». В итоге Луна будет разорвана на куски и рассеяна, образовав из обломков грандиозное кольцо диаметром 37000 км. над экватором Земли, подобно кольцу Сатурна.
6. Луна создает приливы в атмосфере
Луна оказывает приливной эффект не только на океаны, но и на атмосферу. Теоретические знания предсказывают более сильные колебания лунного давления в тропиках, но их амплитуда редко превышает 100 микробар (0,01% от среднего приповерхностного давления). Для обнаружения такого слабого сигнала, замаскированного более сильными колебаниями давления связанными с погодой, потребовалось разработать особые статистические методы и накопить данные по множеству систематических наблюдений. Это нормально для атмосферных волн – увеличивать свою амплитуду с высотой из-за разряженного воздуха. Лунные приливы, однако, слабы по сравнению с солнечными, происходящими в верхних слоях атмосферы.
7. Чандлеровское колебание полюсов
Чандлеровское колебание представляет собой небольшие изменения осей вращения Земли, открытые американским астрономом Чандлером (Seth Carlo Chandler) в 1891 г. Они составляют 0,7 арксекунды в течение 433 дней. Другими словами, полюсы планеты движутся по неправильной окружности диаметром от 3 до 15 м. Причина этого неизвестна. 18 июля 2000 г. Лаборатория реактивного движения заявила, что «принципиальная причина чандлеровских колебаний кроется в изменяющемся давлении на дне океана, вызванном колебаниями температур и солености, а также ветровыми изменениями в циркуляции океанов». Однако, в период с января по февраль 2006 г. ученые заметили, что чандлеровские колебания прекратились, и пауза продолжалась на протяжении 6 недель. Эта аномалия вызвала дополнительный интерес к пониманию происходящего, но повлекло, или повлечет ли это какие-либо катастрофические изменения в оси вращения нашей планеты, пока неизвестно.
8. Электрический заряд Земли
С 1917 г. ученым известно, то поверхность Земли имеет отрицательный электрический заряд, но никто не знал, что удерживает этот заряд. При ясной погоде электричество протекает между землей и воздухом в таком направлении, что заряд должен бы был рассеяться. И ток этот достаточно слаб: всего около 1500 ампер; немногим более по всей планете, едва превышая ток нескольких линий электропередач. Но электричество, покидающее Землю, должно как-то восстанавливаться, иначе бы оно быстро кончилось. Напрашивается мысль о том, что грозы восстанавливают заряд, но никто этого не доказал. Три года назад один институт провел исследования при помощи самолетов ВВС: они измерили электрические завихрения в неподвижном воздухе выше активных грозовых фронтов. Конечно же, их приборы зафиксировали ток, движущийся в направлении противоположном направлению движения тока при ясной погоде. Ученые подсчитали, что все грозы, происходящие одновременно, генерируют полный ток силой около 1500 ампер, как раз достаточно для поддержания заряда Земли и сохранения баланса.
9. Ежегодно тонны межпланетной пыли достигают Земли
Согласно сайту space.com, каждый год поверхности Земли достигают около 30000 тонн межпланетной пыли. Большинство астероидов блуждает вокруг Солнца в поясе между Марсом и Юпитером. Фрагменты, образующиеся от их столкновений, и пыль затягиваются внутрь солнечной системы, и иногда приближаются к Земле. Пыль и камни, движущиеся по отношению к Земле достаточно быстро, часто врезаются в атмосферу и сгорают, создавая эффект «падающих звезд». Осколки, движущиеся медленнее, могут быть захвачены гравитацией планеты и уцелеть.
10. Магнитные полюсы Земли перемещаются
Полюсы на Земле менялись местами уже много раз! Об этом можно судить по тому, что направление магнитного момента камней, образующих океанское дно, непостоянно. Каким оно будет, зависит от того, какой была ориентация полюсов в момент формирования камня в районе срединно-океанических хребтов. В процессе разворота, который может происходить в течение нескольких тысяч лет, магнитные полюсы начинают отклоняться от полюсов вращения, и со временем оказываются на противоположных сторонах. Иногда это отклонение происходит медленно и постепенно, а иногда – в несколько прыжков.

----------

